# How many posts needed?



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

I was just wondering how many posts does someone need to get that "junior" member thing off and be able to use one of his own? 50? Thanks for answering, I don't really like this junior thing! hehehe, bah, sounds like I am a kid, weird!


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2003)

10 posts and 10 days from registration. you should be eligible this next sunday i believe. of course if you ask real nice i could probably change it before then. already knowing the admin could have little advantages i suppose.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

The MokXnster asks EdX very politely to make that field visible in his control panel and serves him a drink!

Is it nice enough Ed?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

Hehè ... careful. That sounds like forcing your status to stay forever as a Junior


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

huh? what did I say that could do that?


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2003)

actually you have to tell me what you want and i have to manually do it until your 10 days is up.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

Junior Monster?


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

Gia! LOL

Something like
"Drunken" would be perfect Ed!  And thanks a lot BTW!


----------



## chevy (Mar 26, 2003)

Giag "chmod 777" does this means you are open... not only for owner...


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2003)

It may mean groups are welcome


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 26, 2003)

Hahahaha Ed! I love it!  Thanks man! Oh, btw, love it here!


----------

